# Ember tetra and betta in a 5.5 gallon?



## RiceFish (Feb 9, 2013)

Would it be possible to do some ember tetra and a betta in a 5.5 gallon? The tank is moderately planted and I have an aquaclear 20 on it so bioload is not an issue


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

While ember tetras are small, they are quite an active fish and I think a group of them would do better in a minimum of 10 gallons. 

It's not only the bioload you have to consider, but also the amount of space available for the fish. Schooling fish are usually a lot more active than bettas and so even the smaller species require a bigger space to move about.


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

What LittleBettaFish said. Any tetra is a schooling fish, and schooling fish are unhappy without a big enough school and room to gather and move.

Also, let's not forget that Bettas are territorial. Their constant motion will irritate him and they won't have room to get away from him. It's a good way to have dead tetras


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Agreed with both of the previous posters. These fish may be small, but they're quite active and absolutely NEED their space!! Many profiles for fish inclide tank size, ans its usually the minimum requirement
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I have ember tetras, and whilst they are more sedentary than other tetras, making them great tankmates for bettas, I concur that they are not ideal for a 5.5. Mine now live alone in my 16 gallon and use the whole tank. Further, in a 5.5 gallon, they don't have room to get away from the betta, and vice versa.


----------

